

The Government is Banning a Product Used by 80% of the Country - thebmax
http://articles.boston.com/2011-07-17/bostonglobe/29784800_1_incandescent-light-60-and-40-watt-bulbs-halogen

======
bartonfink
Shouldn't the government have more pressing concerns at this point? This is
basically just rearranging deck chairs on the Titanic.

------
pasbesoin
I've thought a high tax would be more effective than a ban. It would allow for
the continuation of a niche market while encouraging transition to more
efficient bulbs.

But "tax" is anathema, in the U.S. ("Banning", OTOH, fits well into our
"Puritan heritage".)

As an aside, if we must have mercury laden bulbs, they should be protectively
encased, as are the more expensive but safer and easier to handle bulbs I now
purchase. I still don't feel comfortable with them. With the unencased models,
I've had defective units start to come apart in my hands. And as for breakage,
I've no idea -- nor confidence in -- how the person before me has cleaned up
an accident.

